# My Cannon Ball at 9 months :-)



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a beautiful boy and a great golden spirit. It sound like he is loving life and doesn't want to miss a minute of it. Keep the pictures coming of this handsome boys.


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's gorgeous.......love the head shot!!!


----------



## Gino (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow is all I can say ! What a beautiful, beautiful boy. Good luck on his first show, I'm sure he will do great, he sounds like such a delight


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, he is a beauty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cannon*

Cannon is just gorgeous-wonderful pictures!!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

woa! I think he is one of the most beautiful goldens Ive ever seen!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

He really is a gorgeous pup! I cannot wait to see how he fairs in the show ring!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow!!! Impressive. Handsome. I'm sure he'll do extremely well. Good Luck to you both!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he is stunning! Good luck at the show, let us know how it goes!


----------



## MikeS (Jan 9, 2012)

All I can say is WOW! What a handsome guy.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

His headpiece has really stayed true to what it was as a puppy. He is just beautiful. I can see such a strong resemblence between Cannon and Remi. Gorgeous.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cannon is gorgeous, sounds like a real character and so much fun. 

Best of luck to you and him in his first show!


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

He is just beautiful!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone! He is soooo funny. We are working on some beginner field stuff now. He actually has 2 points cuurently toward his CH. I will let u guys kniw how it goes.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Handsome handsome boy!


----------



## krisw (Jan 1, 2012)

good luck..he is beautiful!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW that is one handsome boy!


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Cannon is a VERY handsome boy! I'm sure he will do very well in the show ring. Good luck!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He's very handsome!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

The second picture is absolutely stunning, his stack is perfect. Head, neck, back and front legs, tail - every part of his body exactly where it should be. How did you make him to stand like that?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Discoverer said:


> The second picture is absolutely stunning, his stack is perfect. Head, neck, back and front legs, tail - every part of his body exactly where it should be. How did you make him to stand like that?


 
haha...love photoshop! I had a show lead around his neck and I threw a bumper out in front of him. Then I picked up his tail and my friend shot the picture. ;-) Then photoshopped the leash and my hand out of the picture.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

He is handsome boy.


----------



## ASeo89 (Feb 9, 2012)

beautiful!!!!!!! wow just amazing!


----------

